# Need help with my new domain cpanel



## oduneja (Jun 28, 2011)

Can anyone please kindly help me on how to create emails from a new domain cpanel.

thanks


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what hosting service? did you create the email address first?


----------



## oduneja (Jun 28, 2011)

@ SOBET.... Can you please kindly tell leave me your email adress so that I can. I send you the loging detail. Please help me out.
Thanks


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

always hated setting up emails in cpanel...

check with your host. most of the time you can set it up MUCH easier through them


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Laxer said:


> always hated setting up emails in cpanel...
> 
> check with your host. most of the time you can set it up MUCH easier through them


Sorry I can't add to the post...but I've never been a big fan of cpanel, myself. It's good if you dont have a solid FTP client...beyond that....


----------

